# What's with the leaning?



## Pumpkin (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone else's Vizslas do a super lean? Whenever she sees one of us for the first time in a while (might be just an hour), she runs over and leans all of her body weight on us. What is this about? Just curious. It's very cute.


----------



## Ansel&SierraMom (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes! I read somewhere this a thing that dogs will do with people they love and trust. Its like they are giving you a hug.


----------



## sandiegov (May 31, 2016)

Yes, we have a leaner and if we are standing, he will stand on our foot. 🤣


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Every morning Ellie gives me a puppy wash I call it. I sit on the couch with my coffee and phone and she comes on the couch and stares at me. I remove my glasses because I know what's next. She wraps her front legs around my neck like arms , puts her weight on me, and goes to town licking my head like I'm some kind of lollipop. I indulge her for a bit playing along and then I stay OK OK, where of course she leans in with all of her weight and I have to lift her off. It's pretty funny. Sounds pretty normal to me tho she doesn't look to lean on me while i'm standing, maybe too many times with stepped on toes keeps her away!


----------



## Pumpkin (Sep 6, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Every morning Ellie gives me a puppy wash I call it. I sit on the couch with my coffee and phone and she comes on the couch and stares at me. I remove my glasses because I know what's next. She wraps her front legs around my neck like arms , puts her weight on me, and goes to town licking my head like I'm some kind of lollipop. I indulge her for a bit playing along and then I stay OK OK, where of course she leans in with all of her weight and I have to lift her off. It's pretty funny. Sounds pretty normal to me tho she doesn't look to lean on me while i'm standing, maybe too many times with stepped on toes keeps her away!


How adorable! What a way to start the day!


----------



## Pumpkin (Sep 6, 2021)

sandiegov said:


> Yes, we have a leaner and if we are standing, he will stand on our foot. 🤣


Exactly!


----------

